# Pictures of Mocha *updated* w/ LOTS of pics!



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

This is Mocha, she is my new baby. 

Posing with the flowers 









Look at those ears! :shock: 









Sittin in my hand  









Just walking around









I really like this picture! She looks so little and cute in it









Hidey face :| 









Grumpy face :x 









Walkin around on her hedgie bag









She likes me!









adorable









another cute pic









Ok, no more pictures.









"Leave me alone..." -Mocha 









Hope you enjoyed them


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: So...This is my new girl  ... *

awes what a sweet little girl. I hope everything will be okay with Mocha. Stay happy hunny!


----------



## Snickers Mom (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: So...This is my new girl  ... *

AWEE. She is adorable. Good luck with this one I hope she makes you super happy.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: So...This is my new girl  ... *

Best of luck to you and you girl Mocha. She is very cute. I know that Mocha will ease your heart.


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

NEW PICS!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awwww how cute!!! <3 shes beautiful


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful little girl! I know her sweetness will help you to heal.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

That hedgehog is adorable  

I love her markings.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

She's so lovely and I love her markings


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

She is adorable!
Looks like she might be a chocolate pinto!
Or as I call my little chocolate pinto a little Cocoa Bean!

In which case Mocha seems to be the perfect name for her.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

gorgeous pinto girlie  congrats (and very sorry to read about Latte)


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

LOTS of new pics added to the additional new pics 

they are added to the top of the list!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

She is just gorgeous  a lovely colour, love her little blotch of white quills.

Sorry about Latte aswel  bet you were devastated. So young aswel. Shes up in Hedgie heaven now though god bless her.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I really like the captions!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is gorgeous and looks like a wonderful little girl.


----------

